# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Creating A Basement apartment!  Demolition!

## MartyGordon

My wife and I buy little bungalows and gut the basements and then we turn them in to 2 bedroom basement apartments!  Check out this short video!  We've done several of these in the past and are currently just finishing drywalling one.  Paint and flooring soon!!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX6_...ny4dyd&index=2

----------


## travelislife

Appreciate the videos MartyGordon but you might not get many hits from here as it is an Australian website!

----------


## MartyGordon

Well hopefully you guys would like to see how us Canadians do things! lol.

----------


## OBBob

> Well hopefully you guys would like to see how us Canadians do things! lol.

  Hi Marty, cool video! You put up plaster (drywall?) ceilings the way I do ... not easy on your own!! We love to see other people projects and those from overseas. Unfortunately recently there have been a heap of new questions from Canada and America (for some reason) but then after one post they never return. Stick around and show us more. Cheers.

----------


## Marc

Love the work and the result. One question though. If you do this for business, why make it public? Real estate strategies are easily copied and when many follow the business dries out.

----------


## David.Elliott

I think Marty wants folk to hire him to do the renos...posting videos of what he does, especially the tough bits like cutting holes and breaking concrete, and drywalling on his own is a great way (I believe) to persuade potential customers to not attempt themselves... 
The post about the bathroom refit was especially poignant, considering the number of posts on here about waterproofing...

----------


## NRB

Not a lot of basements in Aus but good to see what you guys do,keep your post going

----------

